# iTunes Queue Manager - beta testers wanted



## profx (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I have developed a set of scripts for itunes 4 that manage a playlist, which acts as a request list.

It comes in three parts

2 scripts that run within itunes:
"Play this next..." and "Queue this..." its fairly obvious what these do

also an applescript application that clears out the played tracks out and adds more tracks from a default playlist so the music doesn't stop.

I think i have ironed most of the bugs out of it.  Anyone one care to help me test it?

pm me your email address and i will email you the scripts.

Cheers and thanks for your help


----------



## profx (Jun 12, 2003)

wow, how incredibly depressing. I am obviously the only one who wants something like this...  never mind


----------



## Sogni (Jan 14, 2004)

Did you ever get anywhere with this?

I now have my other Mac connected to a stereo system, which I would like all music to be played through (and will eventually be pumping the music throughout the building). Would like to be able to request music from any machine (via webpage?) and have it automatically cue up on that machine. 

Lemme know, I'm interested.


----------



## profx (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry, no... abandoned project. Maybe the next version of iTunes will have "on the go playlists"


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, unabandon your project.  I'd like to try something like this as well.  I often find I want a certain song to play next, so I'd like to try that.


----------



## iZero (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah would be a nice idea, maybe someone can carry on


----------



## profx (Apr 28, 2004)

finally, apple has done it... itunes 4.5 http://www.apple.com/itunes/download
http://www.apple.com/itunes/playlists.html



> The new Party Shuffle feature creates a dynamic playlist, similar to shuffle play, from either your entire library or a designated playlist. You can review upcoming songs to reorder or delete on the fly


----------

